# looking for dtg t shirt producer



## gundulgntg (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,

I was online resellers who have a few customers. I'm looking for someone in USA or Other country who can make me a shirt and/or hoodie with DTG printer (with a nice price) and send it to my buyers, (USPS, UPS, etc). This is dropship system. One or more shirt, use my design.

If anyone in this forum could meet my expectations, please contact me. Then we can talk about the details.

email: [email protected]
gtalk: bonitokaos
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: bonitokaos

_*looking for other item too (custom iphone hardcase, custom mousepad, etc)_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## gundulgntg (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, my bad.

Thank you


----------

